# Newbie to this, and is wondering if IVF to extreme?



## Dawnie05 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi All hope it is alright if I join you.
I would love to know your opinion, Am I over reacting? 
I have PCOS and TTC for 2 years now, 3 weeks ago I was told by a consultant that IVF is my best option, However the more I think about this the less I think this is the case. I am not trying to be arrogant and think I know better than someone with several years experience, but it just seem so extreme compaired to last time.
As its our 2nd time, we are going down the private route, I have a beautiful boy who is our little miracle and I would love a brother or sister for him so he can have the childhood I did. With Billy we TTC for 5 years during which I took 12 course of Clomid, that never work  , the NHS treatment finally agreed and I was excepted onto IUI, I was monitored Just before starting and I had a follicle (natural) so I was given the drug to release the egg, as I had been prescribed it but was never able to take it because the clomid did not work! And there came Billy.
Now this is the first bit of treatment 2nd time around and I am starting with IVF? If they can get me to ovulate and give me the drug to release the Egg surly seeing as I had a 100% success rate to this treatment last time this would be better or even IUI. When we were trying last time I kept being told that IVF was a bit extreme due to age ect now the clinic is pushing it as the only option. 
I am back on the Pill waiting for my IVF Treatment in 3 months but I cannot shake this feeling that it is all too much, too extreme for my problem of not being able to release the eggs (I don't know how I would react to other drugs - assuming they work)? I don't even know how to go about getting a second opinion and if I do and it doesn't work how much will my family wait/suffer for me. I know I am scared of the treatment, may be that's it?
Any thoughts? Thanks in advance and sorry for the length of the rant.
Dawn


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Dawn

I cannot comment on the specifics of your issue as its a bit different to mine, but I will say that you don't need to be frightened by IVF (if its the correct choice for you). Its not as bad as it seems before starting and its all over with pretty quickly (and you may end up with a bubba at the end of it). I also wondered if IVF was a bit extreme for me but in the end I figured that the fertiity doc knew what he was talking about and I should see if it worked for me. I was doubting our decision until the day before treatment started but now that its over (on the 2ww) I know that we did the right thing.

It might be worth getting a 2nd opinion but only you wiil know if IVF is where you want to go (some people are very against the idea of it).

Good luck with it all!

Chicksmum


----------



## Dawnie05 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks and fingers crossed for you. 
We have to go in on Friday to sign the consent forms so I will discuss it further with the nurse, I'm carrying on as if I am to start in October, at least that way I will not delay the treatment if there turns out to be a logical reason. 
I am also going to get copies of the test we did during 1st TTC from the hospital. Even though they referred us they seem to be missing most of them at the private clinic. It hasn't helped that they said IVF would be unnecessary 1st time around and other than having a child nothing else has changed.
I am just over thinking things as always, ok I have no cycle but my AMH came back at 37.8? DH results have always been good except for the last test which was a little low and even the consultant said that can be the case from time to time? 
Who knows? I think I will just have to get all the facts together then make a choice, even if we have to sit down with the consultant again.


----------



## Dawnie05 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry another rant but I need to get my head straight and this helps. The confusion is continuing, I wish I had looked into IVF before going to the clinic and not assumed that very little had changed in my circumstances that IUI would be the outcome. Hindsight is great. What I don't get is I am never getting a straight answer.
I asked about the IUI and after the second time I was told that once over 30 the chances are too low to consider. But to confuse things I then asked about egg donation and was told I would be a good candidate however need more tests and an appointment and to come back to see the consultant.
The next conversation with them they tell me I cannot donate eggs because I Have PCOS, and IUI is now an option!! I lost the plot - to be told 3 hrs later egg donation may be possible but I need all the test first before he decides if it is an option - the test do not relate to pocs but he can say no because of my PCOS?? With all this mess I do not know what to believe or to do?? 
Do I start in November for a self funded cycle and look into egg donation for the next if I need a next?? That way I have to see the consultant anyway and we can do it properly from the start.
They never mentioned Egg donation before me asking, apparently its "unethical"? But my point is I go to them for advise, I assumed that they would give me all the facts and options apparently It is up to me to research my own treatment first before seeing the consultant? They seem to consistently think that I know clinics own processes and facts all available fertility treatments. it wasn't even in the brochure they sent me.
Which I clearly don't - All I keep doing is breaking down in tears ! I just want one answer and one informed decision.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Dawn, how are you doing?

When I went for my first private IVF consultation, I did not have a clue about the process or protocols etc.  But, it was all explained very simply to me ... no confusion.  I also had IUI at another clinic before going down the IVF route and again, everything was explained to me right from the very basics with diagrams etc which was great when your head is so full of all the emotional stuff that goes along with fertility treatment.

I'm just thinking that if you are finding it all confusing at this stage then would it be a good idea to look into going elsewhere?


----------

